# Ideas for a wood-sled behind a snowmobile?



## derecskey (Nov 16, 2009)

Do any of you have any examples of or ideas for making a wood sled to tow behind one of my snowmobiles?  My tractor just can't handle too much snow (and I live in the snowbelt) and it is impractical for me to plow all that far with the tractor.

I'm looking for something _other_ than the class upside-down-car-hood because frankly that won't fly too well in my neighborhood or with my wife.


----------



## quads (Nov 16, 2009)

My uncle used to use a Kimpex Fold-A-Sled a long time ago.  They were still making them last I knew, but looks like they might finally be going out of production.
http://www.amazon.com/Kimpex-Fold-A-Sled/dp/B0006SUS12


----------



## wolfram (Nov 16, 2009)

Take a look at:

Freight Sleds for Snowmobiles

Freight Sled UHMW Plastic

Freight Sled by Orion


----------



## kobudo (Nov 16, 2009)

If you do much hauling and the sled is heavy you will likely burn through snowmobile belts pretty quickly.  Make sure you have an extra or two on hand.  (They can be expensive!)


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 17, 2009)

derecskey said:
			
		

> Do any of you have any examples of or ideas for making a wood sled to tow behind one of my snowmobiles?  My tractor just can't handle too much snow (and I live in the snowbelt) and it is impractical for me to plow all that far with the tractor.
> 
> I'm looking for something _other_ than the class upside-down-car-hood because frankly that won't fly too well in my neighborhood or with my wife.



You just need to make sure that it's a hood off a high class car - not a cheap POSmobile....  :coolsmirk: 

Seriously, I'd consider something like an old fashioned toboggan or equivalent where you have a lot of surface area and a nice curved entry edge.  For a low budget approach, and reasonably small amounts of wood, I've even heard of people using one of those cheap plastic kids toboggan things...

Gooserider


----------



## Shari (Nov 17, 2009)

I use an Otter sled with my riding lawn mower........... works good over snow or grass.

http://www.otteroutdoors.com/ottersleds.html

Shari


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 17, 2009)

derecskey said:
			
		

> I'm looking for something _other_ than the class upside-down-car-hood because frankly that won't fly too well in my neighborhood or with my wife.





Build a big box to set on it and nobody will know.
They will think you, "one clever fella."
Screw the neighborhood, and your wife. :lol:


----------

